# DIY my version of a cargo bike.



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

took a steel mountain bike tandem bike, chopped off the rear seat. welded on a box frame with wings. i wanted to be able to carry long boxes and heavy loads. this bike has far exceeded my my expectations. carrying ladders, a recliner chair, a car motor and towed a small boat. it is stable at speeds and has carried up to about 400lbs. thank god for the granny gear going up hills where i live.

in the pic you can see me going to a cx race taking the race bike.

as much as i have enjoyed this bike in the last year, it is too long and big to store. even though i built it so i can balance it on its end and park it straight up. i am going to build a surly orge with a one wheel trailer. it will be limited carrying heavy or long loads, but will suit my storage needs better.

this cargo bike is going on craigslist this week. i am sure it will sell fast as i always get offers to buy it when i ride.


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, that's a monster! I hear you on the storage problems, even just an extracycle takes up an awful lot of space in the garage. You had to rent a mini-storage stall just to park it in eh?! haha


----------



## ThundaCrymz (Oct 22, 2012)

I would have loved to buy that if I had the money to get it right now, It would be a nice cargo bike to carry my laundry on and not have to lug my trailer around. And Kudos for your creativity on it


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*Good Job*

:thumbsup: Looks good. You could go on a serious camping trip with that bad boy!  You gonna leave that fork on there?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Whoa that thing's killer! Nicely done,my friend :thumbsup:


----------

